
How technology is designed to bring out the worst in us - cmurf
https://www.vox.com/technology/2018/2/19/17020310/tristan-harris-facebook-twitter-humane-tech-time
======
cmurf
_Their stock price is too hinged on a certain amount of usage. How do we
decouple the link between the stock price and how much attention is
extracted?_

This is a good question for a lot of companies.

